# Hokes, Refining Precious Metal Wastes



## TBox (Mar 22, 2007)

I was searching the web for possible sources for this book and came up with a library link that has a list of colleges and other libraries across the U.S. that contain a copy or copies of Hokes refining book.

http://www.worldcatlibraries.org/wcpa/ow/9ec4459fcefca35c.html

The mileages are from my home town in Idaho. If someone lives close enough to these places they could go check out a copy.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks like I'm 13 miles from the nearest copy!


----------



## TBox (Mar 22, 2007)

I have also found 9 copies for sale on various websites from $117 to $187. :shock: I have written inquiries to kengam.com and grobetusa.com both list the books in there products list, but with no prices. I asked if they have copies for sale and in stock and if they offer quantity discounts if it is available. I'll post back when/if they reply.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 22, 2007)

For people interested in purchasing this book by C M Hoke---and I can't blame it's an awesome teaching guide--I purchased mine form a lapidary supply shop. They have all kinds of supplies there for people interested in making jewelry, polishing rocks and gems etc. If I remember correctly I didn't pay more than 50 bucks for mine. That was several ago though.

But lapidary shops might be a good place to look as well.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 22, 2007)

Action Mining has it for $89.95
and other books
http://actionmining.com/cgi-bin/online/storepro.php


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 22, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the Lapidary Supply not too far from me. They don't actually get to work and open up the shop till 10 am.

She is going to look for copies today and call me. She'll let me know if and how many she has on hand and what the price will be. 

If she does have copies to sell I will put you directly in touch with them so you can order. 

Action Mining is a good outfit too. And 89 bucks sounds a lot better than the auctions.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 22, 2007)

I checked 2 sources today. No copies of C M Hoke available.

Action Mining may be the best bet.


----------



## daveerf (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey all, nice to meet everyone. I found a website with C. M. Hoke's "Refining of Precious Metal Wastes" for $74.00 non-member price and $69.00 for members. IPMI= International Precious Metal Institute.

http://www.ipmi.org/publications/index_non.cfm

Another good book for reclamation and refining I've heard from several sources is C.W. Ammen's "Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals"

Knowledge is power. Ignorance is not only bliss , it can also kill you LOL


----------

